# Ladies do you call ya man daddy?



## [email protected]

OMG lately when my husband is talking sexy he does this and I really cant say I am feeling it. Ok I remember years ago men would be into the whole wh'os your daddy thing but I never was. If a man said whos ya daddy I would say Thomas (lol) cause thats my fathers name. I didn't like it then and certainly don't like it in my married:scratchhead: bedroom. This just came out of no where but I need to deter my husband from continuing to do it.

I have a married friend and she calls her husband daddy and he calls her mommy, I was curious so I asked her how that came about and why she does it. She says it makes him feel like a King so she doesnt mind. Well thats their thing not mine.

If my husband needs to feel like a king at sexy moments I can find a number of ways to do that without calling him daddy.....

Ladies are you into this whole daddy thing.... it ruins the moment for me when he does it.


----------



## CallaLily

I can't say that I call people I have dated, "daddy." They are not my daddy. I had one guy who wanted me to say "spank me daddy" during sex, ummm nope sorry not into that.


----------



## Drover

[email protected] said:


> If my husband needs to feel like a king at sexy moments I can find a number of ways to do that without calling him daddy.....


I'd suggest you do that. Call him something you're more comfortable with and he'll probably forget all about the Daddy thing.

FWIW my wife calls me Daddy and I love it, but that was something she did not something I asked her to do.


----------



## chillymorn

I'm I think its come from sugar Daddy!

meaning hes taking care of all your needs.

I like to be called Ralph........give it to me ralphy boy!!!! espically after a tough night of drinking!


----------



## DocHoliday

....wwwhhhhaaaa?


----------



## MrsKy

I call mine Daddy every so often because he is sweet, caring and gentle just like my dear old dad. He also puts up with my crazy ass!

Never during sex.


----------



## MaritimeGuy

Personally I find it creepy. I don't understand why a woman would want to be having sex with someone she thinks of as her daddy.


----------



## LovesHerMan

I found it creepy that Reagan called Nancy "Mommy."


----------



## Jellybeans

I have to admit, if I am out and see a hot guy who is older I say to myself _"Hellllllllllllo, Daddy!" _LOL. But not out loud of course.

But I never called my ex "Daddy." That's weird.

I know. I sound confusing.


----------



## Almostrecovered

I had a GF call me Daddio, but she was a beatnik


----------



## Jellybeans

:rofl: AR


----------



## Maricha75

My husband gets called "Daddy"....



By the kids. And when I refer to him when talking to the kids. But he is NOT my daddy. My daddy is Gerry.


----------



## anotherguy

My grandmother called my grandfather 'daddy'. She was orphaned at 2 years old though, and I always thought there was alot going on behind that 'daddy' word than I understood.

I didnt know she was an orphan until many years later.


----------



## Gaia

Gate and I are like maricha and her hubby. We refer to eachother as daddy or mommy when talking with the kids. Like .... "Go ask daddy to....." or "Wait for mommy to...." things like that but with eachother we say hun, babe, sexy, ect ect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70

Ummmmm, no way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall

Stud works better for me but she occasionally calls me Big daddy! Doesnt work without the big in front of it though!


----------



## sinnister

I make her call me Zartook of the planet Zarthon or Hagaar Von Leithenburgh. 

Probably why she never wants it anymore.


----------



## kgirl

Nope. Gross. I think it would creep me out. There's no place for a father-like figure in my bedroom. Eeeuuww.


----------



## chillymorn

if hes a crossdresser you should call him mommy....sexy mommy


----------



## Pandakiss

yep...i do, i say it with a pout too...

i say it during sex, when we are out, i dont say it loud enough for everyone to hear.

sometimes it earns me a swat on the ass, and im told "quit actin up", and if i say "no", esp like a brat with a pout, i am told where he will be inserting hie penis later....sometimes earns me a love pinch, and sometimes he gets a swat back..

i can see the "creep out" factor and the "gross out" factor, but my dad is little better than a sperm donor, so i dont have that connection with this is father "daddy" and this is husband "not daddy" with completely different roles.

to me, its our language, and its part of our sexual intimacy.


----------



## Jane_Doe

Never in a million years, for me. I've jokingly called him daddy and papa when we're talking about having all of the babies, but in a sexual context it'd be weird for us.


----------



## Pandakiss

*hands raised, absolutely no disrespect*

Maybe it's culture. If my husband and I were Latin, we would call each other "mami" & "papi". 

In the black communities we do call our boyfriends "daddy". 

Maybe it's an age thing. Maybe it depends on city or income bracket????

That's what I grew up hearing. I thought everybody did this. Well learn somethin everyday.


----------



## tonyarz

I call my wife momma and she calls me daddy.


----------



## waiwera

Ick, yuck, blah...


----------



## Gaia

I think culture does have a lot to do with it as well. I grew up hearing papi or mami as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lyris

Creeeeeeeeeepy.


----------



## RandomDude

I always refer to my wife as "mummy" with my daughter and vice versa. What's the problem? =/


----------



## waiwera

RandomDude - OP is talking about during sex with her husband not chatting with your daughter about her mother.

Very different.


----------



## heartsbeating

No. I call him Batman.


lol.... (I'm kidding)

But no, that wouldn't work for us.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

It's a personal preference thing and also a dominant/control/power thing. I think the women who call their men "daddy" aren't thinking of their ACTUAL father. They're playfully handing over the power at the moment OR because their man SEIZED the power (in a good way). There's nothing wrong with it. It's on par with calling him Stud, King, Prince, Man (in a power way), Sir (lol yeah). 

My wife and I use that term alot more for each other now because of our four year old. She'll come out of the bedroom dressed for work and I'll say "Momma is looking SMOKIN!!". Not because she's MY momma, because she's the momma of the house and that's one of her "names" (just like babe, sexy, etc.) We've never done the during sex thing of saying "daddy/mommy" and I think I'd enjoy the "big daddy" a lot more than just "daddy" but that's my preference. I had a latin girlfriend call me papi and that was normal (except I'm not latin and don't speak much spanish LOL but I know what she was getting at


----------



## [email protected]

sinnister said:


> I make her call me Zartook of the planet Zarthon or Hagaar Von Leithenburgh.
> 
> Probably why she never wants it anymore.


lol


----------



## [email protected]

Dad&Hubby said:


> It's a personal preference thing and also a dominant/control/power thing. I think the women who call their men "daddy" aren't thinking of their ACTUAL father. They're playfully handing over the power at the moment OR because their man SEIZED the power (in a good way). There's nothing wrong with it. It's on par with calling him Stud, King, Prince, Man (in a power way), Sir (lol yeah).
> 
> 
> Yea I do get it but its a new thing that doesnt really appeal to me, even if it was big daddy I probably wouldn't be into it. I have always been told by men sometimes I come off to independant and strong and it took me years to admit I have a dominant personality, which is why I guess giving into the whole call me daddy and whose is it thing never appealed to me so its kind of thrown me off that after 8 years of knowing me he would think that this would be a nice change for me.
> 
> I have decided if he tries it again I will simply not respond, maybe he will see its not really doing anything for me, but then again isnt that the point. eliciting sexual praise from your partner is a stroke to your own ego not vice versa. Maybe what I will do is just be more sexually expressive, I never thought of it but maybe he did that to gage weather or not it was good to me, so to avoid the whole daddy thing I will be openly expressive so he can tell I am enjoying it....
> 
> Wow I psychoalalyzed myself and came up with my own solution..... sometimes if you talk long enough you can figure out the answers to your own problems. lol


----------



## Kurosity

[email protected] said:


> OMG lately when my husband is talking sexy he does this and I really cant say I am feeling it. Ok I remember years ago men would be into the whole wh'os your daddy thing but I never was. If a man said whos ya daddy I would say Thomas (lol) cause thats my fathers name. I didn't like it then and certainly don't like it in my married:scratchhead: bedroom. This just came out of no where but I need to deter my husband from continuing to do it.
> 
> I have a married friend and she calls her husband daddy and he calls her mommy, I was curious so I asked her how that came about and why she does it. She says it makes him feel like a King so she doesnt mind. Well thats their thing not mine.
> 
> If my husband needs to feel like a king at sexy moments I can find a number of ways to do that without calling him daddy.....
> 
> Ladies are you into this whole daddy thing.... it ruins the moment for me when he does it.


I call my husband daddy when referring to him with the kids/ or for our kids because my eldest started using our names from hearing them used all the time between us. But never in a personal way. It bugs the crap out of me when people do that.

I am not going to call my husband dad, daddy ever when addressing him from my self.


----------



## 40isthenew20

I have never had a woman call me daddy in my life in any scenario and I think it would kind of creep me out if it happened during sex. I'm a bit out there in a lot of ways, but that's not one of them.


----------



## MaritimeGuy

I have no problem referring to the other parent as mommy or daddy to the kids. I didn't think that was the context of the original post though.

In the movie Couples Retreat the one guy was divorced and hooked up with a much younger woman. She called him Daddy throughout the movie. Every time I heard it I cringed.


----------



## Kurosity

It is the use of the title in an intimate setting that kind of bugs me. I really do not care if this is some one else's thing it is just not mine. I find it odd. I guess I just do not get the purpose of it. Oh well it is not happening to me.
OP I hope that you can communicate your dislike of it's use to you H and have it leave or understand where he is coming from.


----------



## Anonymous07

The only time I would/will ever refer to my husband as daddy is when we have kids, but we don't yet, so I refuse to call him that and find it creepy to use that term for him. My husband is a little bit older than me, which only makes that term more awkward and gross.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

Azure2be said:


> i had a horrible experience when i answered my grandmas telephone. it was my grannys birthday and we had a party at her house.. her boyfriend called and i answered...hello? whos this?? the answer was.. It's BIG DADDY. OMFG! so gross! i havnt answered my grannys phone since..


Oh come on, that's awesome. When my grandparents passed away and we were cleaning up their house, we found a book about peni$ worship, that was published within the previous 10 years. (During a time my grandfather suffered from emphysema). I was like " YOU GO GRANDPA AND GRANDMA". They were probably doing it more than I was (with my ex). LOL.


----------



## Chelle D

Ugggg. No.

He's honey, or baby, or babe.. Sugar Love.. but never daddy or papa.. gross.


----------



## Stonewall

Pandakiss said:


> yep...i do, i say it with a pout too...
> 
> i say it during sex, when we are out, i dont say it loud enough for everyone to hear.
> 
> sometimes it earns me a swat on the ass, and im told "quit actin up", and if i say "no", esp like a brat with a pout, i am told where he will be inserting hie penis later....sometimes earns me a love pinch, and sometimes he gets a swat back..
> 
> i can see the "creep out" factor and the "gross out" factor, but my dad is little better than a sperm donor, so i dont have that connection with this is father "daddy" and this is husband "not daddy" with completely different roles.
> 
> 
> sexyyyyy!!
> to me, its our language, and its part of our sexual intimacy.


----------



## Cosmos

Definitely not. It would feel incestuous calling my partner "Daddy." He knows he's my king, so "Daddy" would be a bit of a demotion for him


----------



## arbitrator

Gaia said:


> Gate and I are like maricha and her hubby. We refer to eachother as daddy or mommy when talking with the kids. Like .... "Go ask daddy to....." or "Wait for mommy to...." things like that but with eachother we say hun, babe, sexy, ect ect.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Only in this context is this acceptable and then it has to be in front of some very young kids!

Otherwise, I'd lose respect for her if she called me "Daddy" just as I think she'd do the same if I ever called her "Mommy!"

Would just much rather verbally refer to her as "Beautiful" or "Sexy!"


----------



## FirstYearDown

I should add that my husband calls me "Lil Momma" as a term of endearment outside of the bedroom. He has done so for the six years we have been together.


----------



## AgentD

No, but my folks do that. 

My dad: Hey mama whats dinner?
My mom: Pork chops and rice is that ok daddy? 

Then they start kissing and talking about putting on their Christmas outfits and playing reindeer games!  No wonder I have issues! :rofl:


----------



## Caribbean Man

We both call each other " hun."
In fact there are only two times that she call me by my actual name.

1] When she's very angry.
2] In the heat of passion during sex.

Never been called " daddy."


----------



## bubbly girl

No I've never called him daddy. That's a turn off for me too.


----------



## Starstarfish

I'm much like Mrs. Carribbean Man, I rarely call my husband by his name, unless I need to get his attention/find him in a public place/crowd, or - when I'm upset. 

Most of the time, I call him Mr. or babe. 

I refer to him as Daddy in front of our 2 year old, as lol, he was starting to call both of us by our first names. But, I only do that in front of our child, and certainly not during intimate times.


----------



## [email protected]

AgentD said:


> No, but my folks do that.
> 
> My dad: Hey mama whats dinner?
> My mom: Pork chops and rice is that ok daddy?
> 
> Then they start kissing and talking about putting on their Christmas outfits and playing reindeer games!  No wonder I have issues! :rofl:


You know its funny but this way of addressing your woman/man started with the older generation. I actually think its kind of cute when an older couple does it.

So its whatever floats ya boat.....


----------



## Thundarr

In the bedroom it would creep me out some. But then again in the bedroom I would never call my junk a penis. It's just doesn't fit.
She does call me daddy on occasion but not in any sexual context. More of a label. Now you all have me confused. Next time she does it I'll probably say "don't call me that" and she'll wonder why I got touchy all of a sudden. THANKS.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

Sometimes my husband will say - hey, momma - I just figure it's because I am a momma to somebody...just not him, habit maybe.

But I have never called him Daddy - no real reason, just don't.

But I don't see anything wrong with it - isn't it just a pet name like baby, honey, coochie, whatever people call each other these days?


----------



## regretful wife

Never called him daddy. I don't think he would react too well to that. 

I have a few times late at night accidentally called him his TAM user account name. lol.


----------



## Untouchable

Um, no. I've never ever been into the whole "daddy" deal. I do call my hubs daddy, but its in situations when my little girl is around and I'm talking to him. Its more of a habit because of me saying things like "Give daddy a kiss" or "Take this to daddy". I started calling him daddy more after our daughter went up to him and said "Bye baby!!" lol. But never have I ever called him daddy in the bedroom or for any sexual purposes... It's just weird to me.


----------



## FirstYearDown

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Sometimes my husband will say - hey, momma - I just figure it's because I am a momma to somebody...just not him, habit maybe.
> 
> But I have never called him Daddy - no real reason, just don't.
> 
> But I don't see anything wrong with it - isn't it just a pet name like baby, honey, coochie, whatever people call each other these days?


:iagree: That's how I see it. "Lil Momma" and "Daddy" are just sweet things we call each other. Nothing incestuous since we don't use those names while making love. Ewwwwwww....

I think it is common for couples not to call each other by their real names. We only do that when we really want each other's attention.

My parents still call each other Mommy and Daddy when they are talking to their grown children. My mother told me that I called her by her first name as a toddler because that is what I heard my father say, so they switched to Mommy and Daddy. I guess the names stuck!


----------



## Pandakiss

In Japan (from things I've read and watched) the men don't call their girlfriend/wife chibi chan. 

Chibi chan means baby girl. 

Also never say "chibi". It's considered gross to refer to your full grown SO as a "baby".


----------



## Runs like Dog

What does a 14 year old Irish girl from Boston say when you're laying on her?


Dad, you're crushing my smokes.


----------



## Pandakiss

I guess there are worse names to be called. "old lady" I ain't old. "the o'le ball and chain", "battle ax", "dragon"....

Oniichan is something I almost call my husband, that's crossing a line to me in a funny very dark it's funny because it's not way.


----------



## *LittleDeer*

I wouldn't be apprised to it. But no never have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LastUnicorn

[email protected] said:


> Yea I do get it but its a new thing that doesnt really appeal to me, even if it was big daddy I probably wouldn't be into it. I have always been told by men sometimes I come off to independant and strong and it took me years to admit I have a dominant personality, which is why I guess giving into the whole call me daddy and whose is it thing never appealed to me so its kind of thrown me off that after 8 years of knowing me he would think that this would be a nice change for me.
> 
> I have decided if he tries it again I will simply not respond, maybe he will see its not really doing anything for me, but then again isnt that the point. eliciting sexual praise from your partner is a stroke to your own ego not vice versa. Maybe what I will do is just be more sexually expressive, I never thought of it but maybe he did that to gage weather or not it was good to me, so to avoid the whole daddy thing I will be openly expressive so he can tell I am enjoying it....
> 
> Wow I psychoalalyzed myself and came up with my own solution..... sometimes if you talk long enough you can figure out the answers to your own problems. lol


I don't think ignoring it is a good solution at all. If you don't voice your preferences, he will more than likely think its OK with you, then be confused when you don't follow through. Why not instead use this opportunity to talk to him about his and your ideas on role playing, and variety in the bedroom. Seems to me this is probably what he is trying to do, try new things. Bring the daddy thing up, and just say that you aren't comfortable with it. Unless you totally bungle it he won't get his feelings hurt. So saying 'this whole daddy thing you started doing? Yuck!' Don't turn it into an attack against him. He'll shut down and stop trying new things.

But if you ignore it, and he keeps doing it, you just piss yourself off. Avoid all that and just talk about it.


----------



## sinnister

*LittleDeer* said:


> I wouldn't be apprised to it. But no never have.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Off Topic*

That has to be the scarierst avatar I have ever seen.


----------



## Thewife

Yes I do call him "daddy" as in "he is the dad of the family" when we are having fun time with kids but not in the bedroom or definitely not during sex. It only started after having kids


----------

